# Buying a 2nd hand car



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone
I'm looking at buying a used car in Naniano as thats my first stop and have found some great sites. Can anyone help me with info on the following - 
- what can i expect to pay on rego for a SUV. The used car most likely wont be registered when I buy it. 
- what is the road worthy requirements in Bc? Is it yearly when registration is due or only when you sell the vehicle?
- any other useful info that will help!
Are there any good websites out there anyone can recommend?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Robbert (Feb 11, 2013)

Naniano is beautiful, great first stop 

I can't post links yet but if you google ICBC all the info on transferring a cars ownership is on there. Much easier to buy a BC car than to bring one in from out of province anyway. Same goes for most provinces.

You will pay tax based on the purchase price, as well as renew the plates yearly (about $70 in Alberta and Ontario anyway)


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome Robbert many thanks for the info. Will check it out!


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

Check out on zigwheels.com you will find lots of offer there.


----------

